# Outdoor dog run flooring options



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys, just looking for some suggestions for a outdoor dog kennel that I'm building for my dog during the day while I'm at work. First thought was the standard concrete pad, but I'd rather my pup (10months) not be laying down on concrete all day long. I've also considered concrete for around the edges and pea gravel or artificial grass for the center. Kennel will have a dog house with cedar or pine shavings. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

whoops, not sure why this got posted here...mod's please move to the correct location. Thanks


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I cannot suggest anything as I am having some issues myself, but I can suggest to NOT use rubber mats! When it rains out even though his kennel is fully covered mud seeps up through the mats and he is covered in it, sometimes he is covered in his own pee / poop... Thought it was a great idea until I have had to bath him almost daily (been raining here almost every day for over a week!)


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I have pea gravel in mine with a wooden deck area and also a door into the barn with cement floors. The pea gravel seems ok to me, but haven't tried other options.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I will be creating an outdoor kennel at some point in the next couple of months and wonder the same thing. Is there something that can be used as flooring that won't thrash their elbows? His are pretty bad already just from being in the crate.

I had thought to concrete the whole thing with a separate area with a cot and house raised off the ground, but wonder about the elbows.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what you can use, but please make sure its secure. I left my four dogs in the kennel while I was working in the yard and one of them dug a nice size hole to get out.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Not sure where yall live but if you have access to straw, it is good and easily manageable. Cleans up easy and a bale should last a fair amount. Digging can be stopped with some chicken wire laid flat centered under the outside edges of the kennel. Hope yall exceed on your mission 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------

